
Five reasons why the Windows desktop isn't going away - scholia
http://www.zdnet.com/five-reasons-why-the-windows-desktop-isnt-going-away-7000013185/
======
jejones3141
It would be great if the subject line could mention when Ed Bott is the author
of the linked page, to minimize wasted time.

